# Weeks owned by Hawaii Collection



## youppi (Nov 8, 2019)

Since 2016, in each annual meeting presentation document, Diamond Resorts publish the number of weeks owned by the Hawaii Collection in September of each year. 

Here is a table of all years


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 9, 2019)

youppi said:


> Since 2016, in each annual meeting presentation document, Diamond Resorts publish the number of weeks owned by the Hawaii Collection in September of each year.
> 
> Here is a table of all years
> View attachment 14947



To me this data reveals something that I have feared about Diamond Resorts Collection Trust System.  From 2016 to 2019 the number of actual Hawaii weeks owned in the Hawaii Collection has gone from approximately 55% of the total ownership to under 50% of the Collection.  Therefore, the Collection named "Hawaii Collection" currently has less than 50% of the weeks actually in Hawaii.  Therefore, Diamond is selling trust points in a Collection named "Hawaii Collection" with more weeks in locations other than Hawaii than in Hawaii.  Now I know that Diamond is developing a timeshare at the Modern in Honolulu which will boost the actual Hawaii timeshare weeks in the Hawaii Collection, however, Diamond could also develop timeshares in other Western Locations and add them to the Hawaii Collection!


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> To me this data reveals something that I have feared about Diamond Resorts Collection Trust System.  From 2016 to 2019 the number of actual Hawaii weeks owned in the Hawaii Collection has gone from approximately 55% of the total ownership to under 50% of the Collection.  Therefore, the Collection named "Hawaii Collection" currently has less than 50% of the weeks actually in Hawaii.  Therefore, Diamond is selling trust points in a Collection named "Hawaii Collection" with more weeks in locations other than Hawaii than in Hawaii.  Now I know that Diamond is developing a timeshare at the Modern in Honolulu which will boost the actual Hawaii timeshare weeks in the Hawaii Collection, however, Diamond could also develop timeshares in other Western Locations and add them to the Hawaii Collection!



That’s what they’ve been doing for a while.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 11, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> That’s what they’ve been doing for a while.



The watering down of the Hawaii Collection with non Hawaiian resorts and the high maintenance were both issues that jumped out at us as red flags at Diamond Timeshare Presentations.


----------

